# What does having a dog do for you health?



## JJkul (Oct 4, 2013)

What does having a properly groomed, fed, exercised, bathed, and medicated dog that sleeps in his own bed in the house do for your health? 

Do you get lots of diseases every time you pet them, and one day have some parasite jump out of your chest like in Alien? Will everyone who comes to your house throw up from some smell the owner has become unaware of and then get dysentery after they leave?

Will everything be fine, and you'll get an immune system boost to boot?


EDIT-
And if anyone happens to have any of the same info for cats, please share.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Your house shouldn't smell like dog. If your dog is clean and healthy, and you maintain a basic level of sanitation and tidiness in your home, the odour should be minimal. Although I specifically avoid carpeting because it does absorb pet odour more than anything else. Not that its impossible to avoid the odour with carpet, but you have to regularly vacuum and occasionally shampoo the carpet. 

Your dog *should not* have any diseases or parasites. They should get regular flea, tick, and heartworm medication to avoid any problems during the flea season. If your dog visits a lot of dog parks or kennels he should also be vaccinated against your big ones, like kennel cough and canine distemper. These are not contagious to humans, but you don't want a sick dog. 

The benefits of dog ownership include:

1) Increased physical activity. Dogs - yes, even chihuahuas and other miniature or teacup breeds - need a LOT of exercise. Just letting them romp around the yard is not enough. They require mental and physical stimulation, which means varied activities. This can include playing fetch, swimming, hiking, jogging, and running. You should be going on at least one long (2-3 hours +) hike or walk with your dog a week. Ideally this would be done daily, but that is not feasible for most people. A few 30 minute walks/jogs a day, along with some fetch or frisbee, is good exercise for most dogs during the week. The upside to this of course is that it's great for people health too. 

2) Companionship. Need I say more? There's nothing like that enthusiasm when your dog greets you at the door when you get home from work. 

3) Reduced stress. Research has shown that dog owners experience less depression and take fewer sick days, and dog ownership has been shown to lower your heart rate, and reduce stress hormones. 

4) Security. I don't worry about my house being broken into, or being alone ever. My dog guards the house, when I'm home or when I'm out. She would never let a stranger into the house without alerting me. 

5) Yes, some evidence has suggested that the increased bacteria brought into the house by your dog in small amounts actually improves your immune system causing you to get sick less. 

In case you can't tell, I am a huge advocate of dogs. Although they are a big responsibility and I don't recommend anybody getting one on a whim. You can't leave them home all day, every day, and they need to go somewhere when you take vacation. Still, there are many benefits.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

We have a dog and I can vouch for the 2, 3, 4 that @BlackDog mentioned. I went to a cardiologist to get a paper for the gym and she had to do an ECG as a typical procedure and I was stressed, my bpm about 120 and she wanted me to relax. So, I thought of my dog and in less than a minute it was down to 53 bpm lol. So yeah, even _thinking_ of my dog helped me relax. Spooning in bed is like meditating or even better.

It's my sister's dog so she's the one mostly responsible for walking him and stuff, so I get the benefits without much responsibility  Otherwise, I don't think I would have a dog now.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Red Panda said:


> We have a dog and I can vouch for the 2, 3, 4 that @_BlackDog_ mentioned. I went to a cardiologist to get a paper for the gym and she had to do an ECG as a typical procedure and I was stressed, my bpm about 120 and she wanted me to relax. So, I thought of my dog and in less than a minute it was down to 53 bpm lol. So yeah, even _thinking_ of my dog helped me relax. *Spooning in bed is like meditating or even better*.
> 
> It's my sister's dog so she's the one mostly responsible for walking him and stuff, so I get the benefits without much responsibility  Otherwise, I don't think I would have a dog now.


The bolded is one of life's greatest little pleasures. Haha. So weird, but I love when I have the day off and can sleep in, so I let my dog up on the bed and we spoon and watch TV on my laptop. Haha it's so comforting somehow.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

BlackDog said:


> The bolded is one of life's greatest little pleasures. Haha. So weird, but I love when I have the day off and can sleep in, so I let my dog up on the bed and we spoon and watch TV on my laptop. Haha it's so comforting somehow.


It's _blissful _


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

I hear dogs are quite lean meat so it'd probably be beneficial if you are replacing a red meat with it.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> 4) Security. I don't worry about my house being broken into, or being alone ever. My dog guards the house, when I'm home or when I'm out. She would never let a stranger into the house without alerting me.


I have a beagle and I'm sure he would be quite friendly if a thief came to my flat. :laughing:


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Blazkovitz said:


> I have a beagle and I'm sure he would be quite friendly if a thief came to my flat. :laughing:


Mine would probably become a doormat. But, he does bark whenever someone is outside and that is enough to make them leave and alert us. Most dogs wouldn't really do anything I believe, unless they are trained for that.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Of course dogs are good for your health. In my case, having a dog is basically the only reason I'm alive right now, and same for many other people out there. I was a mess of mental and physical health issues but after I adopted a shelter dog, I was able to overcome a lot of that.

Everything will be fine as long as you keep the dog happy and healthy. Happy healthy dog = happy healthy human.



BlackDog said:


> and they need to go somewhere when you take vacation.


My dog comes with me when I go on vacation. I'm too good for places that don't allow dogs


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

One of the benefits of having a Dog is being able to have an excuse to get out and walk/run around without looking retarded...

It also lets people know that you're not a rapist when running outside at night...


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

Much of what has been said about dogs, is also true about cats. 
With regular visits to the vet you can avoid infestations, keeping it healthy and free from parasites. They should be castrated or sterilized, that goes without saying. Their claws must be trimmed to avoid damage to your furniture. It's also better to make sure the cat has no fleas when you bring it home, most of the fleas are in the house and only reach the animal to feed themselves, so it is hard to remove them once they got in. Vacuuming can help in such cases, and it is probably necessary anyway, since shedding is normal for cats.

They don't require much maintenance, you just have to keep the litter box clean. If it isn't clean, however, you may not notice it, but they will make sure to let you know. Most brands of cat litter are clumping and have odor control, so it's easy to keep it clean. The cat itself it's not supposed to smell and you don't need to bath it.

Usually they are not demanding of attention, but they have distinct personalities, so some are clingy, others are very active, others are free spirits and others just sit all day looking unamused. The later is quite the stereotype of a cat, but keep in mind that they are not always like that. You may have to spend some time playing with it: waving a string in front of it's nose will do, they usually like simple toys the most. That's not exactly an obligation, it can be fun to watch them play. Also, petting them can be very soothing, their purr helps to relieve stress and lowers blood pressure, reducing risk of heart attacks and strokes. Plus, they offer emotional support. They can change your overall psychological state, alleviating negative emotions.

You can also walk some cats, but, unlike dogs, it's not a very common thing, they are usually more curious than avid for exercise, so you are not going to run with them.


----------



## JJkul (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the posts, everyone. :kitteh:


We'll see what happens; one of these days I just may not be able to stand not having a Border Collie anymore....


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I have four dogs that poop on the floor and my health is unaffected.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

JJkul said:


> Thanks for all the posts, everyone. :kitteh:
> 
> 
> We'll see what happens; one of these days I just may not be able to stand not having a Border Collie anymore....


Having a border collie taught me so much about myself, people, dogs, cats, relationships and life in general. They are great dogs, but educate yourself before you get one. Full time ownership means full time with this breed.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have four dogs that poop on the floor and my health is unaffected.


why do they poop on the floor? :O


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Red Panda said:


> why do they poop on the floor? :O


I showed them how to poop outdoors through demonstration but they don't listen. 2 of them also eat the poop to cover themselves up.


----------



## JJkul (Oct 4, 2013)

niss said:


> Having a border collie taught me so much about myself, people, dogs, cats, relationships and life in general. They are great dogs, but educate yourself before you get one. Full time ownership means full time with this breed.


Thanks. I have done enough research to know they need a lot of attention, but they're just so.... _awesome_. If I ever get any pets of _any_ species or breed, I'll definitely be making sure not to take the responsibility lightly.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I showed them how to poop outdoors through demonstration but they don't listen. 2 of them also eat the poop to cover themselves up.


The dogs are able to be trained when and where to relieve themselves. However, it will require reprogramming of their human.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I showed them how to poop outdoors through demonstration but they don't listen. 2 of them also eat the poop to cover themselves up.


are you serious? cause if you are, your dogs need more attention, nutritionally and/or psychologically.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

niss said:


> The dogs are able to be trained when and where to relieve themselves. However, it will require reprogramming of their human.


hell yeah


----------

